# Is This Humor....?



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

So many overplayed topics, yet, people continue to think they are funny.....

Which are funny no matter what and which are overplayed?

What would you say is your "type" of sense of humor  (juvenile?  black humor?  witty/creative?)


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2015)

dark humor and self deprecating humor


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 19, 2015)

I find none of those humorous on their own.

Are we suppose to put a checkmark by the ones we do find humorous?

I'm more of a slapstick/pun kind of clown.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 19, 2015)

"All the world is a stage"  - Shakespeare -

You can find humor in anything.


----------



## Cross (Nov 19, 2015)

Dark/Barracks but really funny is funny, though if pointed at me won't end well....but if it is really funny I will chuckle as I type my response.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

drifter said:


> dark humor and self deprecating humor


 
Love dark/black humor!


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> "All the world is a stage"  - Shakespeare -
> 
> You can find humor in anything.


 
Seem the kind listed above shows most on this board... or maybe it's the threads I go to.

A lot of very immature behavior - makes me think that deep down we all still must be 12....


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2015)

Wait...

...we are allowed to be funny here?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2015)

The more offensive, the more an "outraged" reaction, the funnier it is..........


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 19, 2015)

It all depends on the context.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2015)

Humor often hinges on the uncomfortable, yet common.  Everyone has an opinion on boobs.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Humor often hinges on the uncomfortable, yet common.  Everyone has an opinion on boobs.





saveliberty said:


> Everyone has an opinion on boobs.



Yes

They should be removed from public office.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Humor often hinges on the uncomfortable, yet common.  Everyone has an opinion on boobs.


 
I don't think boobs are "funny" - I guess it's funny when guys make a fuss about it... like that scene in Liar Liar, I do admit that is funny - but the whole movie is funny.... outright honesty is always funny...... because it's so rare....


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

I think pranks are VERY funny.

Especially one's where people get startled - I also think it's funny when people get stark raving mad and throw a temper tantrum......


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> So many overplayed topics, yet, people continue to think they are funny.....
> 
> Which are funny no matter what and which are overplayed?
> 
> What would you say is your "type" of sense of humor  (juvenile?  black humor?  witty/creative?)



South Park's 'queef' episode(s) had me rolling on the floor laughing. Especially the Road Warrior one.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 19, 2015)

Minions od Despicable Me are funny. Are they sentient bananas? Twinkie people? And what language do they speak?


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

The best part is around 1:45 - he starts screaming etc.  The quality is not good but I like the way the guy moves back cause he knows his friend is going to go nuts.....


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 19, 2015)

Lots of humour in "The West Wing" intelligent and subtle.

One scene a Secret Service agent and Deputy Chief of Staff are walking through the hall together and the Deputy's giving the Secret Service guy some teasing to which he smoothly responds, 

"You know I can kill you and just make up a reason why."


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2015)

Three words:  BIG  BANG THEORY


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2015)

BAZINGA!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 19, 2015)

I enjoy watching people making fools of themselves on game shows.

This is one of my favorites


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

drifter said:


>


 
Loved it!  Watched the whole clip.  I need to see that movie (hubby would think it's dumb, which it is, but a funny dumb..... ) can't wait to see it!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> BAZINGA!!!


 
You know I have NEVER seen that show.... ever....


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > BAZINGA!!!
> ...



I never saw a show named bazinga either...


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I enjoy watching people making fools of themselves on game shows.
> 
> This is one of my favorites


 
I like it, hubby doesn't so I don't really watch it much anymore.... the few episodes we watched were hilarious.  I liked "Jay Walking" on The Tonight Show too for the same reason - I was like.. that can't  be possible people are that dumb....


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


 
I mean that nerd show where they say it.... can't think of the name of it....


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2015)

Emotican humor test:


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



It's a mystery...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2015)

Subtle humor is subtle.  Shhh....


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Emotican humor test:


 
I like the cat-fight one.  The others are horrible... or just plain dumb....


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

I refuse to look up the name of that show... but I should know it..... I have "How I Met Your Mother" stuck in my head..... I'll post here when it comes to me.  I know there are 3 nerdy guys, 1 nerdy girl and 1 cute girl......


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I refuse to look up the name of that show... but I should know it..... I have "How I Met Your Mother" stuck in my head..... I'll post here when it comes to me.  I know there are 3 nerdy guys, 1 nerdy girl and 1 cute girl......




I just posted a clip from it


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Emotican humor test:


 
These are my favorite emoticons (that are on the "menu"):









I'd like to have a more sarcastic "eyeroll" one.. the eyeroll emoticon on here looks too happy.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

.... I guess I should I have included barfing.... I think that's pretty funny (but not to watch or smell IRL.. gross) but better than shit......


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to look up the name of that show... but I should know it..... I have "How I Met Your Mother" stuck in my head..... I'll post here when it comes to me.  I know there are 3 nerdy guys, 1 nerdy girl and 1 cute girl......
> ...


 
Yeah I know but it doesn't say the name of the show... which I still can't remember.... I didn't watch the clip.. cause I want to remember it on my own......


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

I keep thinking there's something scientific in the name of it....


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

"something" theory....?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 19, 2015)

Theory of Relativity.

It's about how they interact


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

The Big Bang Theory! Whew!!!!


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Theory of Relativity.
> 
> It's about how they interact


 
you're such a brat!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> The Big Bang Theory! Whew!!!!




Sure it isnt' the Theory of Gravity?


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > The Big Bang Theory! Whew!!!!
> ...


 
if it's about you it's the Theory of Dumbassery!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




No, that would be the Theory of Diminishing Returns


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2015)

Post #22 ma'am.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


 
I figured it out.  I love that icon too.. !!!  It's dedicated to someone with a special place in my heart who will remain nameless!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...






Bonzi said:


> It's dedicated to someone with a special place in my heart who will remain nameless!



That's cruel.
You should care more than that, and call him something.

 but, I can't understand why their parents didn't name them at birth.

Even a poor little orphan like Oliver Twist had a name.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

saveliberty said:


>


 
yeah that's a good one too... especially when there is this  going on......


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 19, 2015)

For some time, now many of us have wondered who is Jack Shit.We find ourselves at a loss when someone says " You don't know Jack Shit".  Well, thanks to my efforts, you can now respond in an intellectual way.

Jack Shit is the only son of Awe Shit, who married Oh Shit. 

In turn,Jack married Noe Shit. 
The couple had 6 children.
:Holie Shit, Giva Shit, Fulla Shit, Bull Shit, and the twins, Deep Shit, and Dip Shit.

Deep Shit married Dumb Shit, a high school dropout. 
After 15 years Jack and Noe Shit got divorced and she married Ted Shirlock, and became Noe Shit-Sherlock.

Meanwhile Dip Shit married Lota Shit and had a child with a rather nervous disposition. They named him Chicken Shit.

Fulla Shit and Giva Shit married the Happens brothers in a double wedding. The newspaper had a nice article describing the Shit-Happens wedding.

Bull Shit traveled the world and returned home with an Italian bride, Pisa Shit.

Now no one can tell you that you don't know Jack Shit.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2015)

*Ode Tae a Fart*

Oh what a sleekit horrible beastie
Lurks in your belly efter the feastie
Just as ye sit doon among yer kin
There sterts to stir an enormous wind
The neeps and tatties and mushy peas
Stert workin like a gentle breeze
But soon the puddin wi the sauncie face
Will have ye blawin all ower the place

Nae matter whit the hell ye dae
A’body’s gonnae hiv tae pay
Even if ye try tae stifle
It’s like a bullet oot a rifle
Hawd yer bum tight tae the chair
Tae try and stop the leakin air
Shifty yersel fae cheek tae cheek
Prae tae God it doesnae reek

But aw yer efforts go assunder
Oot it comes like a clap o thunder
Ricochets aroon the room
Michty me a sonic boom
God almighty it fairly reeks
Hope I huvnae shit my breeks
Tae the bog I better scurry
Aw whit the hell it’s no ma worry

A’body roon aboot me chokin
Wan or two are nearly bokin
I’ll feel better for a while
Cannae help but raise a smile
Wiz him! I shout with accusin glower
Alas too late, he’s just keeled ower
Ye dirty bugger they shout and stare
A dinnae feel welcome any mair

Where e’ere ye go let yer wind gan’ free
Sounds like just the job fur me
Whit a fuss at rabbie’s party
Ower the sake o one wee farty


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> So many overplayed topics, yet, people continue to think they are funny.....
> 
> Which are funny no matter what and which are overplayed?
> 
> What would you say is your "type" of sense of humor  (juvenile?  black humor?  witty/creative?)


Slap Stick...


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 21, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > So many overplayed topics, yet, people continue to think they are funny.....
> ...


 
i'm so shocked WillHaftawaite agreed with this.... or that you even mentioned it.... CORNY!!!


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...





Bonzi said:


> i'm so shocked WillHaftawaite agreed with this



Why?

I LOVE slapstick.

Keaton, Chaplin, the Ritz brothers, Laurel and Hardy, Benny Hill, etc.

I wish they would bring vaudeville back


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 21, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


 
I do like Benny Hill, but only because he's naughty and suggestive 

I wish they would bring vaudeville back


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 21, 2015)

British Humor cracks me up........


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> British Humor cracks me up........



I like Monty Python and the Holy Grail.  I think it's the only one I've seen but I like the rabbit part.  It's my favorite along with the Black Knight.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > British Humor cracks me up........
> ...


 
Those are my 2 favorite parts also!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 21, 2015)

FRENCH TAUNTING.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I actually just saw it for the first time a few years ago.  I saw the rabbit clip and thought it was funny so I watched the movie and I love that movie!  It's stupidly funny, just like I like my humor.  Lol.


----------

